

Video: Google's Custom Web Servers Revealed - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/04/01/googles-custom-web-server-revealed/

======
wmf
semi-dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=542459>

